# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Επιγεια και δορυφορικα μαζι γίνεται??

## dmpatanis

Γινεται απο το ιδιο καλωδιο που συνδέεται η κεραια με την ΤV να μπορω να συνδεσω και το πιατο με την TV?? 
Για να μην περναω δευτερο καλωδιο στο σπιτι. 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## radiotimes

Ενοειτε οτι γινετε, αρκει το καλωδιο που θα κατεβαινει απο πανω να ειναι για δορυφορικη.Μετα χρειαζεσαι εναν Μικτη για τις 2 κεραιες και τερματικη πριζα με διαχωριστη για να σου ξεχωριζει το σημα Tv-SAT.

----------


## dmpatanis

Αλλοντο καλωδιο για δορυφορική και αλλο για την επειγεια?? Τι χρειαζομαι να αγορασω. Προκειται να κανω εγκατασταση σε σπιτι και λεω να τραβηξω δυο καλωδια για την τηλ η ενα??

----------


## dionisis92

καταρχας γα ποιους δορυφορους ενδιαφερερε και ποσες μπριζες θες να εχουν και δορυφορικο σημα ?

----------


## dmpatanis

Θελω να κανω αρχικη εγκατάσταση σε δυο δωματια για τηλεοραση. Κσι λεω τωρα να τραβηξω δυο ξεχωριστα καλωδια ενα για ψηφιακή και ενα για δορυφορική? Η ενα και να ειμαι εντάξει?? Το καλωδιο απο εξω θα ερχεται σε δυο τηλεορασεις.

----------


## dionisis92

θα χρησιμοποιησεις 1 καλωδιο και για επιγεια και για δορυφορικη ζητας καλωδιο για δορυφορικη εγκατασταση δεν χρειαζετε να ειναι το ποιο ακριβο , για περασεισ το σημα το επιγειο και το δορυφορικο σε ενα καλωδιο χρησιμοποιεις combiner και για να διαχωρισεισ τα σηματα βαζεις τερματικη μπριζα TV-SAT υπαρχουν και combiner με εισοδους για περισσοτερους δορυφορους (εχουν ενσωματωμενο diseqc)

----------


## γάτος

Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα να περάσεις τουλάχιστον δύο (ικανά για δορυφορικό σήμα) αλλά και δύο UTP δίπλα από τις TV/SAT πρίζες.
Καλώδια για διανομή δορυφορικού υπάρχουν πολλά π.χ. (δεν είναι διαφήμιση απλώς να δεις χαρακτηριστικά και τιμές):
ΒΙΟΚΑΛ DGS1600, CAVEL DG113
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και φθηνότερα, τα παραπάνω όμως δεν νομίζω να σου πει κάποιος ότι δεν είναι καλά.

Αν πάλι θεωρείς το κόστο υψηλό, βάλε σωλήνες ικανές να χωρέσουν στο μέλλον το δεύτερο καλώδιο.

----------


## dionisis92

τα βιοκαλ που προτειναν παραπανω ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορεις οντως να βαλεις δυο να υπαρχουν  τωρα αν θες ποιοτικα υλικα μπορεισ να κινηθεις στις μαρκες ikusi televe η antron  για κατι ποιο φθηνο ,για δορυφορικο πιατο προτεινω  αλουμινιου ..
schemat_000101020.gif

----------


## dmpatanis

Γιατι να βαλω και utp για τηλεφωνο??

----------


## γάτος

Για δικτύωση πάσης φύσεως πχ smart TV, δορυφορικός δέκτης με ethernet ακόμα και μεταφορά ήχου και ειικόνας από UTP.
Υπάρχει βέβαια και το ασύρματο αλλά να έχεις κι αυτό να σε ψήνει λίγο;
Περί ορέξεως βέβαια....ψητά στα κάρβουνα (λόγω της ημέρας).
Καλό τσίκνισμα!!!

----------


## street

δυο combiner ενα πανω ενα κατω και τελος , επισεις κανουν ολα τα καλωδια *R8 κεραιας* απ το *χειροτερο* μεχρι το καλυτερο .. τελος .

----------


## γάτος

> δυο combiner ενα πανω ενα κατω και τελος , επισεις κανουν ολα τα καλωδια *R8 κεραιας* απ το *χειροτερο* μεχρι το καλυτερο .. τελος .



Μάλλον εννοείς *RG6* κεραίας; και όχι αυτή;    :Smile: 
Είσαι λίγο κάθετος. Δεν νομίζω ότι όλα τα καλώδια είναι για όλες τις δουλειές.
Κατά περίπτωση και μετά από μελέτη-υπολογισμό (απωλειών και οικονομικό), αποφασίζεις τι ταιριάζει.

Δυστυχώς δεν ισχύει το "δια πάσα νόσο και πάσα μ@λ@κί@" που λέει και ο παπάς στη βάφτιση!
Ελπίζω Δημήτρη να μην με παρεξηγήσεις!

----------


## crown

Τα compiner  παντα δημιουργουν μεγαλεs απωλειεs στο σημα και ειδικα στην ισχυ,για τον λογω αυτό οσο καλυτερηs ποιοτηταs είναι το καλωδιο θα εχουμε και λιγοτερη απωλεια και φυσικα εάν υπαρχουν πριζεs ενδιάμεσα ολεs θα πεπει να είναι tv-sat οσεs περισοτερεs είναι τοσο μεγαλυτερη απωλεια εχουμε για αυτό παντα χωριστυο καλωδιο για δορυφορικο να το θυμαστε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jimamakas

> δυο combiner ενα πανω ενα κατω και τελος , επισεις κανουν ολα τα καλωδια *R8 κεραιας* απ το *χειροτερο* μεχρι το καλυτερο .. τελος .




Αυτό που λες είναι λάθος και είναι η πηγή πολλών προβλημάτων, δεν βάζεις ότι καλώδιο θες, για μίξη sat - επιγ θέλει τουλάχιστον καλώδιο δορυφορικής λήψης γιατί εάν βάλεις φθηνότερο θα γονατίσει το σήμα και αυτό φυσικά εξαρτάται από τα μέτρα που θα είναι , άλλο 1 μ άλλο 50 μ . το ιδανικό φυσικά είναι 2 διαφορετικά καλώδια 1 για επίγεια και 1 για δορυφ , εάν δεν μπορείς τότε πας σε λύσεις combiner(μίξη sat - επίγεια) και όπως είπες και φίλος παραπάνω βάζεις και utp γαι δίκτυο και είσαι καλυμμένος για τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις .

Υ.Γ. το δεύτερό καλώδιο μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και για μοίρασμα του σήματος σε άλλες Tν με modulator εξαρτάται βέβαια από το πως είναι στημένη η εγκατάσταση.

----------


## george33

Σε εγκατάσταση με δορυφορικο πιάτο πχ νοβα, και επιγεια κεραία κατεβαίνει ένα καλώδιο στο σπίτι και πηγαίνει σε μια πριζα tv/sat διελέυσεως και μετα τερματίζει σε μια άλλη πριζα tv/sat τερματική.
Γίνεται η μια τηλεόραση να παίζει επίγεια και στην αλλη να έχω νοβα ταυτόχρονα;
Και εφόσον στην σπιτι κατεβαίνει  ένα καλώδιο πως γίνεται ο διαχωρισμός;Απο το πριζάκι;
Ευχαριστώ

----------

